# 2,5" USB 3.0 Festplatte an Samsung UE32C6000



## vollbio (6. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand den Samsung UE32C6000 oder einen vergleicbaren TV besitzt und daran schonmal eine USB 3.0 Festplatte angeschlossen hat. Ich habe bereits Samsung angeschrieben, habe jedoch die Antwort bekommen, dass sie mir nicht garantieren könnten, dass eine solche Festplatte am TV funktionsfähig ist. Nun wollte ich mal eure Meinungen bzw. Erfahrungen dazu hören. Ich wollte mir entweder eine Western Digital oder Samsung externe Festplatte im 2,5" Format holen mit USB 3.0 Unterstützung. Bevor ich das allerdings mache, wollte ich die Kompatbilität mit dem TV sicherstellen, vll. hat ja jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen?

Gruß
vollbio


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2011)

Das Problem an der Sache sind zwei Dinge:

- Strom. USB bietet zB auch bei Notebooks oder DVDPlayer teils nicht genug Strom, um die PLatte zu versorgen. Wenn bei der Platte ein Doppelstecker dabei ist (also am USB-Kabel 2 USB-Stecker dran sind), kann man den zweiten Stecker in einen zweiten USB-Port stecken. Dann reicht der Strom in jedem Falle. Ich weiß nicht, wie das beim U32C6000 ist, aber mein C650 hat zwei USB-Ports an der Seite. 

- Dateisystem. Unabhängig vom Strom kann es sein, dass nur mit FAT32 formatierte Platten erkannt werden. Windows verwendet aber NTSF. Man müsste die Platte dann neu formatieren in FAT32, was den Nachteil hat, das eine Datei maximal 4GB groß sein darf.



Ich könnte heute abend mal meine Iomega Prestige an meinem C650 testen, ob die problemlos erkannt wird.


----------



## vollbio (6. April 2011)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort. Das Dateisystem ist bei meinem C6000 egal, daher liebe ich den Fernseher auch so!  Der kann einfach NTFS abspielen und meine mkv's sind kein Problem 
Der C6000 hat ebenfalls mehrere USB-Anschlüsse, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es schon für USB 3.0 Y-Kabel gibt? Meine USB 2.0 Festplatte funktioniert jedenfalls mit nur einem Kabel, allerdings dürfen die Platten ja glaube ich mit der USB 3.0 Spezifikation mehr Strom/Spannung benötigen?


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2011)

Die benötigen den Mehrstrom aber so weit ich weiß nur dann, wenn Du auch USB3.0 Speed haben willst, was der LCD sicher eh nicht hat.


Meine Iomega Prestige 500GB https://www.amazon.de/Iomega-Prestige-Portable-Compact-Festplatte/dp/B0033160U2  (war vor nem Jahr billiger  ) funktioniert an meinem C650 btw mit nur einem Stecker einwandfrei. Aber wegen USB3.0-Platten , da hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## vollbio (7. April 2011)

Hmm, alles klar, danke! Vielleicht weißt ja jemand anderes noch Rat.


----------



## Star_KillA (7. April 2011)

Habe einen ps50c7790. Sicher das es an den 2 kabeln liegt ? Nochmal zur Technik eine USB schnittstelle liefert 5V . 
Kann es vielleicht sein das der fernseher nur 2.0 kann ? Ist bei meinem auch so


----------



## redBull87 (7. April 2011)

Also mein UE40C6000 erkennt meinen USB 3.0 Stick nicht...


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2011)

@Star-Killa: Er hat doch noch gar nicht eine HDD vergeblich versucht zu betreiben, und auch bei mir geht es ja => er will nur wissen, ob jemand sicher weiß, ob und welche 2,5er mit USB3.0 funktioniert 


Und wegen des Stroms: es KANN sehr wohl sein, dass da eben zu wenig Strom geliefert. Volt ist nicht = "Leistung" - einge USB-Ports liefern zwar 5V, aber eben nicht genug Watt, FALLS ein Gerät mal relativ viel Ampere benötigt, und das tun manche 2,5er, da da eben noch der Festplattenmotor usw. betrieben werden muss. Überleg mal: wenn aus dem USB-Port grenzenlos viel Ampere verfügbar wäre, müsste ja auch kein USB-Gerät überhaupt noch einen eigenen Stromstecker haben wie zB Drucker, 3,5er Festplatten usw  


Grad deswegen ist bei solchen externen 2,5er ja auch oft ein Doppelstecker dabei - das machen die ja nicht aus Jux  Guckst Du zB hier, das ist das Modell, da ich auch hab, und da siehst Du das Kabel mit ZWEI USB-Steckern: http://images02.olx.com.ph/ui/4/02/...vies-cn-watch-at-DVD-playr-or-swap-celfon.jpg



@RedBull: muss allerdings nicht an USB3.0 liegen. Manche Sticks gehen an manchen Geräten einfach nicht. Mein SanDisk Cruzer mit USB2.0 zB wurde von meinem Samsung DVD PLayer nicht erkannt, er ließ ihn sogar abstürzen. An meinem BD-Player UND an meinem Samsung LCD geht der Stick aber einwandfrei.


----------

